

Cellphones might be best way to get health info to inner-city pregnant women - jamessun
http://hub.jhu.edu/2015/07/24/cellphones-pregnant-women

======
jamessun
Link to study in Journal of Medical Internet Research,
[http://www.jmir.org/2015/7/e163/](http://www.jmir.org/2015/7/e163/)

